# file:// vs http://



## bRainLaG (14. März 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage was genau ist bei der Vorschau mit file:// anders, als wenn ich es auf einen Webserver lade, grade weil ich die Frage im Bezug auf Formate wie html, und .js mal gestellt bekommen habe, und darauf keine Antwort wusste.

Für die Webcoder dürfte es glaube eine einfach sein, aber wo genau liegt der Unterschied das verstehe ich nicht ganz


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. März 2011)

Hi,

der Unterschied ist, dass http:// eine Anfrage an einen Webserver schickt und dieser die Datei dann entweder einfach nur ausliefert oder vorher halt durch nen Parser durchlässt (Stichpunkte: PHP, Perl, CGI).
Wenn du eine Datei über file:// aufmachst, dann lädst du einfach nur die Datei vom lokalen System und zeigst diese an. Jedweger Code darin wird halt nicht ausgeführt, sondern angezeigt (mach mal ne .php Datei so auf, dann siehst im Seitenquelltext was ich meine).

In der Praxis dürfte dies eigentlich nur einen merklichen Unterschied bei der Verwendung von AJAX geben, da dieses ja auf einen Server angewiesen ist.

Gruß
BK


----------



## WorldWideWeb (19. März 2011)

Wenn man _file://_ als Protokoll angibt, wird die Datei vom eigenen Computer oder lokalen System aufgerufen. Die Adressen sehen meißt so aus (z.B. wenn du einen Webspace hast und die Dateien aber immer lokal Speicherst und ansiehst, bevor du sie hochlädst):

file://C:/Users/_User_/Webseiten/test/index.htm

Beim Webserver wird dagegen immer die Domain benötigt:

http://www.domain123.de/test/index.htm

Außerdem kann das _http://_-Protokoll auch, wie schon gesagt, Dateien in bestimmten graden bearbeiten (wenn du z.B. mal eine PHP-Datei auf deinem Rechner mit dem Protokoll _file://_ öffnen willst, wirst du sehen was rauskommt!).

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------

